# General Discussion > General Developer Topics >  Why my website not show in Google search results?

## ecommecewebdesign

Hi All....Why my website not show in Google search results? We did SEO work from last 4 months but still not show my website in Google Search , please suggest some solution to fit it and show in Google Search atleast last pages....Thanks

----------


## Somit

I am sure you are aware of Google search guidelines and SEO work. So if all things are good then check whether your website is cached or not. Submit it to Google Webmaster if it is not cached yet. Check your robot.text file if you have already done it.

----------


## Brad Jones

Does it not show up, or not show up on the first page? You'll want to make sure there isn't any code on the page indicating the page shouldn't be indexed.

----------

